

Online Voting Comes Of Age (But Don't Expect To Use It Anytime Soon) - ttt_
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/online_voting_comes_of_age_but_dont_expect_to_use.php

======
mooism2
The problem with online voting in ensuring candidates can be confident that
the votes that are counted are the same ones that were cast. It's not
difficult to do this: publish the voting software source code, allow the
candidates' teams to verify that the correct software is loaded onto the
server, that it is correctly configured, etc. And yet this doesn't happen.

